# Reckless boater with kayakers off Navarre



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't believe I had to experience this today off Navarre. Myself and two other kayakers launched off Navarre to bottom fish. We bumped around a few spots and with a few fish in the box decided to head to a few more spots about a couple miles away. As we approached the spot I noticed a boat in the distance fishing. As we continued to track towards spot it appeared as he relocated to the spot where i was heading or very close to it. I figured since he was fishing probably the spot I was heading I would continue south with my two buddies and fish some other locations. As I got about a half mile out, he decided to start up and move. Unfortunately, he decided to come directly at me and give me the finger and yell "fu** you! I thought for a moment he was going to try and run me over. He then did the same to my buddies about a 1/4 mile behind me. I sat there in amazement hoping he would come back so I could confront him about being an idiot on the water. This ass made a few wrong assumptions. First do you think I'm really going to head to a spot in my kayak moving at 2.5 knots trying to steal a from a boat. Secondly, I already had that spot as I'm sure most others do, and Thirdly, I planned on fishing further south of you and by doing that you probably would of gained a spot. 

You acted like a total ass in front of your passengers and your actions could of cost me or one of my friends our life. Was it really worth it? Why would you do that? I would love an explanation or a pm. It's ashame a beautiful day on the water had to be temporarily ruined by you! If we were on land and you operated your vehicle in a way to attempt to harm or kill someone, you'd of been locked up for reckless driving.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

That sucks man, sorry to hear that, but glad you and your buddy's are o.k. Some folks are just total dick heads and really should not be allowed to be operating a boat, or any other powered equipment for that matter.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

A pier rat bought a boat? News to me


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They probably didn't have clue...Idiots..!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> A pier rat bought a boat? News to me


Dude you're a douchebag....

Just saying. 


As for the boat... assholes come in all forms. Pier rats and boaters...

Had the same thing happen to us Sunday. Paddle boarding on Pensacola Beach. Myself and a few others were just off the second sandbar around 18th. I'd say there were at least 30 more SUPs/kayaks within a mile... well a dark blue center console comes buzzing between people at about 30mph. 

It is what it is. As long as you're safe, nothing to fret over... it obviously ruined his day. Let him deal with it.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

John B. said:


> Dude you're a douchebag....
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

This story gets played out every day. I witnessed an idiot in a large Searay Sundancer saturday overtake a 32-36' sailboat that was under motor power very near the pier at quietwater at a speed that created a huge wake. That sailboat took a thrashing and people could have been hurt badly. He was oblivious. Reminds me of "you scratched my anchor".


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would have slung a nice fat cobia jig at him.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

was the boat blue?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

All boaters must understand that kayakers are very limited in what we can do and we can not move that fast. I am always on the look out for boats.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know why people have to act the way they do. Some people shouldn't be on a pier, kayak, boat, jet ski, surf fishing etc. We're all after the same goal, to catch a fish. No reason to act like an ass hole bc you have a boat and you feel superior to the little man in the kayak. Or why rats feel the need to toss lead at boaters. Some.boaters don't know, no reason to throw lead and hooks bc they have a boat and you dont. 

I'm glad cobia season is pretty much over and that i shark fish at night. Just worry about me, myself and I


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Never assume that the other guy knows what s/he is doing, what s/he thinks, or how s/he will react. That's a hard lesson that I have learned.

Something about boating and water makes some folks change their personalities.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Armed and dangerous kayak guy, you scare me! I've heard of guys slinging lead at boats but their lead was attached to fishing line.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

oysterman said:


> As a kayaker you have to be wary of idiots. I had the same thing happen to me and my wife. I was trolling cigs in hopes of a hookup and noticed a huge boat with cobia tower off to my right, suddenly he decides too change course and go in between two hobie yaks that are trolling side by side maybe 30 yards apart. He was getting pretty close I can see them all clearly especially the captain... Wife kept saying don't don't don't....what she seen was I had my stainless .45 in my hand! Just a little closer, I'm bout too send a shot over your head and your paying guests, and if you didn't turn I would of aimed center mass. Yes you veered off and your joke was maybe funny and it all ended well! But I remember as you passed the reply you made...what are they gonna do! And the name of your boat.


Be careful reaching for the pistol, sir. As much as that fecker would have deserved it, if him or his passengers see that gun in your hand, they'll cry and lie to the law, and by the time the cops come looking for you, they'll already have decided that those "poor innocent boaters" are the victims and that you're the "gun wielding maniac kayaker." 

Sad but true. If you haven't already, buy Gutmacher's Florida Firearms Law and keep it on the night stand. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

oysterman said:


> As a kayaker you have to be wary of idiots. I had the same thing happen to me and my wife. I was trolling cigs in hopes of a hookup and noticed a huge boat with cobia tower off to my right, suddenly he decides too change course and go in between two hobie yaks that are trolling side by side maybe 30 yards apart. He was getting pretty close I can see them all clearly especially the captain... Wife kept saying don't don't don't....what she seen was I had my stainless .45 in my hand! Just a little closer, I'm bout too send a shot over your head and your paying guests, and if you didn't turn I would of aimed center mass. Yes you veered off and your joke was maybe funny and it all ended well! But I remember as you passed the reply you made...what are they gonna do! And the name of your boat.


 Hard to stop a huge boat with a .45.

What would you have done had he decided to run you over in self defense?

From your account, it seems that guy was an idiot but it would be hard to make your case when you're dead.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

There are losers everywhere. Half the A-holes out there don't even know that a vessel between Noon and Five o'clock has right of way. They don't know even the most rudimentary rules of navigation.

Two weeks ago another boat of A-holes (Bay boat with a Tower) was looking for Cobia around the outer buoys of Pcola Pass. I was under auto-pilot heading in and was between Noon and Five for him. They just kept coming forward so we could T-bone them. I made the necessary correction to avoid them and passed their bow with 100+ft between us. He and his fellow A-holes were throwing the bird and one even cast his lead in front of us! 

Hey *JERK OFFs*, if you are PFF readers.... TAKE A F'n NAVIGATION COURSE AND LEARN THE BASICS!!!!!!

http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/Florida.asp


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

This simple advice will keep you safe and out of trouble every time:

Rules of the road are fine but useless if the other boat is unaware of them. Even though you are the "stand on" vessel, you must give way to avoid a collision. If you don't, you will be held partially responsible in the event of an accident.

I've used it quite a few time over the years. :yes:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Get really sick hearing jerk-offs with guns making threats. Do you really think shooting over someone's head is a good idea? Where is that bullet going. I taught tactical pistol shooting for years and I don't think I could reliably hit a target from a Kayak with a handgun over 5 yards. keep the macho BS at home. Shoot at me (and I've been shot at allot) and very bad things will happen. If you don't feel safe in a kayak, don't get in one.

RANT OVER


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chaps - sorry you had to deal with that!

Photo is fine. Take down the boat number and we can look it up and then we can all go visit them out of the water and give them a "hallmark card" thanking them for being such an azz. Reporting them to the coast guard is fine, giving them something to remember is better. It is amazing how quickly stupid people learn under duress.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you get a look at the make an color of boat? A name maybe?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Orion45 said:


> This simple advice will keep you safe and out of trouble every time:
> 
> Rules of the road are fine but useless if the other boat is unaware of them. Even though you are the "stand on" vessel, you must give way to avoid a collision. If you don't, you will be held partially responsible in the event of an accident.
> 
> I've used it quite a few time over the years. :yes:


You are absolutely correct Orion! Spot on and thank you for clarifying. Obviously, I wasn't going to hit them... obviously. We were 100+ft away. But man, people have no clue and then are willing to duke it out in the Pass to defend their ignorance. It's unbelievable.

I navigate under the assumption that every other vessel has a drunk "captain" who has no clue what the rules on the water are LOL!


----------



## jgjohn6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Capn Davey said:


> There are losers everywhere. Half the A-holes out there don't even know that a vessel between Noon and Five o'clock has right of way. They don't know even the most rudimentary rules of navigation.
> [/URL]


Well it would be more like 4 O'clockish. If they are at 5 they are more than 22.5 degrees abaft your abeem and are overtaking you. So you have the right of way, but you are right in claiming most people wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Capn Davey said:


> You are absolutely correct Orion! Spot on and thank you for clarifying. Obviously, I wasn't going to hit them... obviously. We were 100+ft away. But man, people have no clue and then are willing to duke it out in the Pass to defend their ignorance. It's unbelievable.
> 
> I navigate under the assumption that every other vessel has a drunk "captain" who has no clue what the rules on the water are LOL!


 My post was just a follow up to yours. It was never my intention to imply you would not have taken evasive measures. I apologize that it came across that way.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*I thought*



Capn Davey said:


> There are losers everywhere. Half the A-holes out there don't even know that a vessel between Noon and Five o'clock has right of way. They don't know even the most rudimentary rules of navigation.
> 
> Two weeks ago another boat of A-holes (Bay boat with a Tower) was looking for Cobia around the outer buoys of Pcola Pass. I was under auto-pilot heading in and was between Noon and Five for him. They just kept coming forward so we could T-bone them. I made next to no correction and crossed right in front of them. He and his fellow A-holes were throwing the bird and one even cast his lead in front of us!
> 
> ...


while you might have the right of way, the rules also state that every boater has the responiblity to tae necessary action to avoid a collision. Even if you have the right of way, best steer clear. The rules are set up so that only one person makes a change, if that person isn't, then you should Just my two cents. Be safe Capn


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

submariner said:


> while you might have the right of way, the rules also state that every boater has the responiblity to tae necessary action to avoid a collision. Even if you have the right of way, best steer clear. The rules are set up so that only one person makes a change, if that person isn't, then you should Just my two cents. Be safe Capn


Thanks buddy. See my post above. Left 100+ft between us. Obviously I wasn't going to run into them. I made a correction to avoid them.

I hope that I don't have to keep explaining this LOL! 

Cheers!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Did you get a look at the make an color of boat? A name maybe?


 
I believe it was white with navy blue sides center console. I think it had twin outboards


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Did you get a look at the make an color of boat? A name maybe?


 
I believe it was white with navy blue sides center console. I think it had twin outboards


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that happened. Careless a-holes are everywhere now days. Been to Walmart lately... ha
I'll be the first to admit when I was young I was pretty careless myself. Getting pissed over folks fishing spots I worked hard to make or put the time in to find. I've learned 2 only anchor at public spots. If I'm fishing honey holes I always keep my eye out for other boats.
Can't tell you how many times boats fly by to mark nothing due to a simple drift with the rods in the water. Getting zapped on the other hand just plan sucks.


I'm the type of guy that would let you tie off to my boat so you could rest. I know what a 20 mile day feels like on a yak. 
Fishing is supposed to be fun. Spread the word so we can all make it that way.

I could go on for days about what I seen this weekend.


Hey capt Davey is that navigation rule clockwise or counter clockwise . J/K


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Florida-Lis said:


> is that navigation rule clockwise or counter clockwise . J/K


12 o'clock is straight off your bow. Vessels between 12 o'clock and 4-5 o'clock have right of way (_*under MOST circumstances_). Obviously, you should yield to sailboats and larger vessels. 

Google 'free online boating course'. There are many that will cover the basics in 10-20 minutes.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry didn't see the later post Didn't mean to imply anything ed


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

submariner said:


> sorry didn't see the later post Didn't mean to imply anything ed


Hey, no problem Ed. You have a great day buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait a second, I think Florida-Lis was using sarcasm. Now that I read it again, it seems you know perfectly well what you are doing Lis. Sorry, LOL!!!!

Ya got me with that one LOL!!!


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Ya got me with that one LOL!!!


Winner LOL!!!!! Good talking with you. Sorry all just a little sarcasm today.:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

chaps said:


> I believe it was white with navy blue sides center console. I think it had twin outboards


Im put there often. If I see him ill get a number for you


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I always try to keep a loaded gopro ready, and post the videos on the local fishing forums, or send it to the police or game and fish dept if it's that bad. It's funny how many people actually end up knowing some of these guys and then give them shit for it later. most of these guys chill out pretty quick after seeing themselves acting like a-holes on local public forums, or after a call from the cops.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Absolutely, we carry three GoPros and as soon I see an event beginning to unfold or the potential for an event to unfold, I am pulling the trigger on those suckers from now on and shooting the entire thing and I will not hesitate to pick up the radio and call the CG/ Sheriff the next time some numb nuts casts lead out in front of my vessel. 

I am shooting video and taking the vessel number every time and calling it in from now on. No if, ands or buts about it!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

*5. **Who has the "right of way" on the water?* The Navigation Rules convey a right-of-way only in *one* particular circumstance: to power-driven vessels proceeding downbound with a following current in narrow channels or fairways of the Great Lakes , Western Rivers, or other waters specified by regulation (Inland Rule 9(a)(ii)). Otherwise, power-driven vessels are to keep out of the way (Rule 18) and either give-way (Rule 16) or stand-on (Rule 17) to vessels not under command or restricted in their ability to maneuver, sailing vessels or vessels engaged in fishing, and, similarly vessels should avoid impeding the safe passage of a vessel constrained by her draft (Rule 18), navigating a narrow channel (Rule 9) or traffic separation scheme (Rule 10). The Rules do not grant privileges they impose responsibilities and require precaution under all conditions and circumstances; no Rule exonerates any vessel from the consequences of neglect (Rule 2). Neglect, among other things, could be not maintaining a proper look-out (Rule 5), use of improper speed (Rule 6), not taking the appropriate actions to determine and avoid collision (Rule 7 & 8) or completely ignoring your responsibilities under the Rules


no such thing as "right of way" in this situation only stand on and give way in GOM.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

What you just posted Kim is an even more convoluted, vague interpretation of the rule I quoted. So now what? We all play chicken? What you just quoted is utter bullshit because if you think I am going to take into consideration the down current in a two motor boat encounter, when we both have throttle capabilities, you are out of your mind. What you posted is exactly what is wrong with America. Bullshit laws!!!!!

What they wrote is so open to interpretation, no one is right, and all are wrong.

I don't mean you Kim personally. You did not write that law. If what you posted is indeed the law, it is near impossible to follow and allows such a huge expanse for interpretation, well, there ya go.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Davey those are the laws as written and enforced. You may think they are not right but until they are changed they are the laws upheld by the courts of the land. The "right of way" terminology was changed to make it more specific. The give way and stand on rules both are specific in that each must do their utmost to avoid collision in the event that other boat is oblivious. So rather than be so fixated on "right of way" why not just have a good time boating while maintaining situational awareness just in case other people out there aren't.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Keep in mind, laws like that seem to be more in place for liability purposes. Similar to traffic fault laws. Don't ever rely on those laws to prevent accidents, they just help us point a finger if an accident does happen.

Always assume the other guy is a blindfolded crackhead with his shoe on fire.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> Captain Davey those are the laws as written and enforced. You may think they are not right but until they are changed they are the laws upheld by the courts of the land. The "right of way" terminology was changed to make it more specific. The give way and stand on rules both are specific in that each must do their utmost to avoid collision in the event that other boat is oblivious. So rather than be so fixated on "right of way" why not just have a good time boating while maintaining situational awareness just in case other people out there aren't.


I agree Kim. I didn't mean to be harsh on you per se. Sorry if I came off that way. It just seems to be very vague. In the end, I am not going to run into anything if I can help it. 

I just wish more boaters knew the basics. Tired of them cutting across giving the bird when they are the vessel that is supposed to yield. How do you think the collision off of Portofino happened? Most likely they didn't know the rules of navigation.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its no difference whether its boaters, jet ski's, yaks, Pier or bridge or surf fishers. 50 % of them are idiots as a guess. Gives the rest a bad name. If u point a vessel at mine because its bigger , That can backfire on u in due time. We all understand some out there are at work with paying customers. That's the decision they made. Deal with it just as Pier fishers have to deal with it all the time. Some feel since they have a boat, The can do what they want. Boat names & numbers will help with their actions. I still owe a certain Capn from Orange Bch a Discussion. He wont like it. Its a wide world out there on the water but we choose to get rite up besides each other just like when someone parks their car way out in the parking lot away from everyone, Someone will park rite besides it anyway.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Between not knowing the rules of navigation and not knowing Ramp etiquette, it's no wonder more people aren't getting hurt.


----------

